# Жизнь в Коломне страх уединенна



## Bathsabee

Hello everybody
I am reading Gogol and I came accross this sentence :
"жизнь в коломне страх уединенна"

"уединение" is solitude. "страх уединенна" means (I think) "fear of solitude".
So why not : "жизнь в коломне страх уединен*и*а". Is it a misprint ? 
Thanks


----------



## elemika

Hi,
here is my attempt:
Жизнь в Коломне страх [_как_] уединенна

Уединенная жизнь - solitary life
Жизнь страх [как] уединенна -  life is terribly  solitary

But wait for the others please


----------



## A.O.T.

Bathsabee said:


> "уединение" is solitude. "страх уединенна" means (I think) "fear of solitude".
> So why not : "жизнь в коломне страх уединен*и*а". Is it a misprint ?
> Thanks


Жизнь в Коломне. Страх уединени*я*.


----------



## elemika

A.O.T. said:


> Жизнь в Коломне. Страх уединени*я*.


I disagree.


> Жизнь в Коломне страх уединенна: редко покажется карета, кроме разве той, в которой ездят актеры, которая громом, звоном и бряканьем своим одна смущает всеобщую тишину. Тут всё пешеходы; извозчик весьма часто без седока плетется, таща сено для


Жизнь в Коломне страх какая уединенная....


----------



## A.O.T.

*elemika,*
ну, так надо было сразу оригинал тут опубликовать. В чем проблема? Я не стал искать оригинал, а чисто по смыслу написал или Вы скажете, что моя интерпретация его лишена?


----------



## elemika

A.O.T. said:


> *elemika,*
> ну, так надо было сразу оригинал тут опубликовать. В чем проблема? Я не стал искать оригинал, а чисто по смыслу написал или Вы скажете, что моя интерпретация его лишена?


Yes...but the context is king


----------



## A.O.T.

elemika said:


> Yes...but the context is king



For sure. I've never been to Kolomna so I don't know exacly how it feels to be there. And I don't care about Gogol's impression as for that town.


----------



## ahvalj

A.O.T. said:


> For sure. I've never been to Kolomna so I don't know exacly how it feels to be there. And I don't care about Gogol's impression as for that town.


It's a district in St. Petersburg. Nothing's really changed there since Gogol.


----------



## morzh

A.O.T. said:


> Жизнь в Коломне. Страх уединени*я*.



Absolutely not


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> Hi,
> here is my attempt:
> Жизнь в Коломне страх [_как_] уединенна
> 
> Уединенная жизнь - solitary life
> Жизнь страх [как] уединенна -  life is terribly  solitary
> 
> But wait for the others please




Absolutely right.


----------



## A.O.T.

ahvalj said:


> It's a district in St. Petersburg. Nothing's really changed there since Gogol.



I thought Gogol wrote about *a town Kolomna in Moscow region*.


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> Absolutely not



It has been already known but I guess you hadn't noticed that. Shame on you.


----------



## ahvalj

A.O.T. said:


> I thought Gogol wrote about *a town Kolomna in Moscow region*.


http://books.google.com/books?id=YG...e&q="Жизнь в Коломне страх уединенна"&f=false


----------



## A.O.T.

*ahvalj, 


*
I explained my first thought about that place and nothing more than that. I hope now you got me right.


----------



## Bathsabee

my problem is grammatical... 
Elemika, you write :
*Жизнь в Коломне страх какая уединенная.... 
*so what is the grammatical link between *страх *and *какая уединенная*


----------



## Maroseika

Страх here is an adverb meaning 'very'. So страх уединенная means очень уединенная. But it is used (at least nowadays) only with a particle как or pronoun какой:
Мне страх как не хочется идти туда.
Он страх какой ленивый.

I don't know for sure but suppose that this variant reflects more literal understanding of the word страх, when a speaker cannot use it as an adverb.
In this case страх как (страх какой) is a complex adverb.


----------



## morzh

Bathsabee said:


> my problem is grammatical...
> Elemika, you write :
> *Жизнь в Коломне страх какая уединенная....
> *so what is the grammatical link between *страх *and *какая уединенная*



It is more or less equivalent of "the life in Kolomna is AWFUL solitary".

Notice "Awful" is informal adj. (awfully is normal form), and so is "страх".


----------



## Bathsabee

Thank you very much for your answers. Now it is very clear !
However the exact wrting (in the book) was : "жизнь в коломне страх уединенна"
According to me it should be like the adjective : уединенн*ая *if* страх *means here "very"
that's why I first asked if it was a misprint...
Have a good day in Russia... (the sky is grey in Paris...)


----------



## morzh

Bathsabee said:


> According to me it should be like the adjective : уединенн*ая *if* страх *means here "very"
> that's why I first asked if it was a misprint...



According to the Russian Language  "уединенна" is short adjectives vs. "уединенная" as the  full form adjective.

Read up on "Full/short adjectives" (краткие/полные прилагательные).


----------



## Bathsabee

ok thank you. I am learning the russian language by reading the Russian literature but there are many things that I dont know about the grammar... (I know a lot about the Czech language, it helps). Thanks !


----------



## elemika

Some other constructions of the same type for you:

Погода сегодня ужас какая холодная!
Преподаватель у нас ужас какой строгий!
Женщина может быть   "ужас какая дура" и "прелесть какая глупенькая"

Согласно словарю:


> *5*. ужас, *в значении  сказуемого*: О чём-н. изумляющем, необычайном по своим  положительным или отрицательным свойствам, а также о большом количестве  кого-чего-н. (разг.).  (Ужас сколько времени  прошло).
> • Ужас как (какой) (разг.) то же, что ужас (в 5 знач.). Обрадовался *ужас как*! *Ужас какой умный*.
> До ужаса (разг.) очень, крайне. Ревнив до ужаса.


----------



## Maroseika

So in страх уедининенна "страх" is an adverb, and in страх какая уединенная it is a predicate?


----------



## elemika

Let's see:
if we are talking about  compound nominal predicate,
жизнь [есть] страх какая уединенная = жизнь [есть] страшно уединенная = жизнь [есть] очень уединенная

Страх какой (Ужас какой) is an adverb;  so it looks like a part of the compound nominal predicate


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> Some other constructions of the same type for you:
> 
> Погода сегодня ужас какая холодная!
> Преподаватель у нас ужас какой строгий!
> Женщина может быть   "ужас какая дура" и "прелесть какая глупенькая"
> 
> *5*. ужас, *в значении  сказуемого*: О чём-н. изумляющем,  необычайном по своим  положительным или отрицательным свойствам, а также  о большом количестве  кого-чего-н. (разг.).  (Ужас сколько времени   прошло).
> • Ужас как (какой) (разг.) то же, что ужас (в 5 знач.). Обрадовался *ужас как*! *Ужас какой умный*.
> До ужаса (разг.) очень, крайне. Ревнив до ужаса.
> 
> Согласно словарю:



The rules might've changed over time, but I clearly remember how they taught us in school: "Ужас/ужасно", "страшно" и подобные слова не могут (речь шла о литературном языке) использоваться для подчеркивания положительных качеств. Только для отрицательных.

То есть, "ужасно красиво" считалось ошибкой в литературном стиле.

Конечно, потому нас этому и учили, что в речи это употреблялось сплошь и рядом.


----------



## morzh

Seems like I mixed the languages a bit. Well, I won't be correcting it.


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> Let's see:
> if we are talking about  compound nominal predicate,
> жизнь [есть] страх какая уединенная = жизнь [есть] страшно уединенная = жизнь [есть] очень уединенная
> 
> Страх какой (Ужас какой) is an adverb;  so it looks like a part of the compound nominal predicate



We can look at it in a different way.

Он - человек.
Жизнь - страх.
Страх and человек - predicates.

Он человек каких мало.
Жизнь страх какая уединенная.
Is it what I marked blue also predicates? Or only what I underlined? Or nothing?


----------



## Благо

elemika said:


> Женщина может быть   "ужас какая дура" и "прелесть какая глупенькая"



So would "ужас какая дура" be "terribly stupid" and "прелесть какая глупенькая" "deliciously silly"? Спасибо заранее


----------



## Maroseika

Благо said:


> So would "ужас какая дура" be "terribly stupid" and "прелесть какая глупенькая" "deliciously silly"? Спасибо заранее


Exactly. You see the point.


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> We can look at it in a different way.
> 
> Он - человек.
> Жизнь - страх.
> Страх and человек - predicates.
> 
> Он человек каких мало.
> Жизнь страх какая уединенная.
> Is it what I marked blue also predicates? Or only what I underlined? Or nothing?



Но во всех случаях это именное составное сказуемое, с нулевой связкой в виде глагола "быть" в настоящем времени, нет? (здесь)
Попробуем поставить глагол-связку в другое время, и его присутствие станет очевидным.

 Он (есть) человек каких мало
 Он был человек каких мало
 Он всегда будет человек каких мало.

 Жизнь (есть) страх (какая) уединенная
 Жизнь была страх (какая) уединенная
 Жизнь будет страх (какая) уединенная

По поводу состава сказуемого:


> Иногда название признака, обозначенного в сказуемом, присоединяется к  подлежащему при помощи слов человек, мужчина, женщина, народ, животное,  вещь и т.п., употребленных с ослабленным лексическим значением,  например: Вы человек добрый, вы честный человек


 (здесь)
 Поэтому в Вашем примере "человек каких мало" может выступать в роли именной части сказуемого с нулевой связкой (есть)

Входит ли степень признака (_страх какая_ или просто _страх_) в состав именного сказуемого, точно не знаю, предполагаю, что входит, но нужно покопаться.


----------



## Albertovna

Он страх ленив (short form of the adjective). - I think it is ungrammatical in present-day Russian.
Он страх какой ленивый (full form). - OK.
Gogol lived in the 19th century, and the language has changed since then.


----------

